# Feel HUGE!!!????



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

I really, really do not want to get my hopes up so please be honest with me. Has anyone ever heard that excessive bloatedness ( and gas, sorry tmi! ) is an early sign of pregnancy? Never have I been this bad - I actually look pregnant! I have been like this for over a week now and AF not due until 28th Sept. 

Thanks,
Mads xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mads, I have suffered terribly with bloatedness since starting Clomid, last month in particular was really bad - I had to undo my trousers at work!!  Have never heard that this could be a sign of early pregnancy.  Stay positive though....you never know   

Lots of luck
Jane xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks hun, I have been off Clomid for 2 months now and have never felt better!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

p.s. has anyone ever told you that your face is very similar to  'Supernanny's?!'


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mads. When I got pregnant last year the first 'symptom' I noticed was my belly went very pot (more pot than normal!) and I felt 'full' but further down than my tum in my groin area. Also I had terrible wind and although I used to have terrible IBS, hadn't had symptoms of that for years, so it was a little unusual - I don't normally blow off a lot!  I didn't find out until a couple of weeks after these symptoms that I was PG, and then they all sort of made sense. I have never seen these mentioned as early PG symptoms, but I certainly had them, so whether it was coincidence or now I don't know.

Good luck  . I'm keeping everything crossed for you especially given what Lesley said (I also had a reading with her last week - she was very good).

Keep us posted.

Rosie.x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yes - all the time, my DH has actually started calling me Jo Jo!  I think its more to do with the glasses.

I hope this bloating is a good sign for you  

Jane xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

That's exactly where I feel bloated! My belly is very pot - and I didn't eat that much pizza or icecream on holiday! I cannot believe how popular Lesley has become. I listened to her tape again the other day and she said that I would conceive in 3-4 months time ( reading was in May ) and also she sais that Aug / Sept would be very good months for me to conceive! I so hope she is right! It's my mum's birthday on 30th Sept and I would just love to be able to tell her she's going to be a nanny again! I know she would be thrilled. What did Lesley 'say' to you, if you don't mind saying?

janie77 - ha ha! I actually think you have a lovely face!

Mads xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mads.

I'm normally very sceptic about things like that, but after you and Jo so highly recommended her and she had 100% positive feedback on ebay, I made a bid and had a telephone reading. I'd emailed her a picture of me and 2 pictures of relatives who dies who I was very close to. She got my relies spot on and about my great Aunt she said she's my guardian angel, and she's going to be my fairy godmother. She asked if there was 1 thing I wanted more than anything - one wish, ands I said 'yes'. Then she asked if it was a baby, and I said 'yes', and she said my great Aunt would grant my wish as I'd been patient. She said I was waiting to see the 'main man' or 'head honcho' at the hospital, and I'm seeing the head consultant at the end of November. She said it would be plan B then and it'd take 3 months to work. She said I keep having pregnancies which have implantation problems and the next stage of treatment will help that. She thinks I'll be pg between March and June with delivery before Christmas. Hope she's as right as she was about my relies!

Good luck, sending you lots of  . Is it 28th you're due to test?

Rosie. x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mads and Rosie - who is this Lesley - I need to speak to her, she sounds great, Rosie, did you find her on ebay??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I really hope its good news for you   but bloatedness, windiness , frequent peeing, nausea, heartburn, heavy tender veiny boobs with itchy nipples, severe lower back ache along with all sorts of aches, pains & twinges are all the symptoms I experience from ovulation onwards...in fact I start getting them around cd10 and then get worse until ovulation cd14/15 but still get them right through until AF arrives...symptoms have been same on months conceived as all those I've not (apart from ivf/fet cycles which were slightly different).  I always get these symptoms but when I was on clomid it just exacerbated them...I ovulate naturally & starting getting them last week - I ovulated last Wednesday/Thursday.

Its so difficult to know whats happening...fingers crossed its all positive for you but these symptoms can be caused by changing hormone levels and the rise in progesterone following ovulation.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

I know Minxy, thanks - don't worry I am not going to get unrealistic about it cause like you say, all these symptoms are the same!


janie77 - her website is www.lesleyanderson.com ( I think, from memory! ). It all started cause my friend had a psychic party back in May this year and I found her so good that I recommended her to JoCole 69 who saw her about a month or 2 ago ( she lives near me ). Well, she was amazed by her - loads of things she predicted for her have already happened, including getting pregnant! So she recommended her to other people on this website and so it has gone on! She does readings over the phone and I think over the net as well - check out her website, she's great!

Mads xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Mads, I will defiantly check out the site.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

The more you read on here the more we sound lovely don't we - bloated, windy, heavy itchy boobs - you can just imagine us bouncing along the street (slightly powered along by breaking wind), boobs swinging on the pavement as we scratch them. It's a good job nobody else sees this and it's just the way we feel!   I know I've never had so many horrid feeling and aches and pains since the   Clomid. It's just the hope of a BFP that keeps us going regardless isn't it?

Janie, here is her website - www.lesleyanderson.com. She does phone or email readings and I found her ebay offers by searching on there under her seller name and got a 25 minute (ended up being 40 minutes actually) reading for something like £10 and added £2 to get the tape. As I said I'm normally very sceptical, but she was so cheap. She was very accurate about my Aunt and her life and the way she died - things she had absolutely no way of knowing, it was plain spooky! So it keeps me hopeful that she's right about the rest. I feel like it's lifted a bit of a weight off me too as I'm always searching for ways to improve my chances - what vits to take, things to eat/ drink/ use, and she said there is nothing I can do and that it's all down to the consultant and next course of treatment. So I'm just chilling about the whole thing now.

Anyway girls, sprinkling some   to you - hope you catch it.

Rosie. x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have just had a look at her website and her listings on ebay - she only has one listing at the moment which is for a tarot reading so I am just about to send her an email and ask her to contact me about a telephone or email reading.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mads said:


> I know Minxy, thanks - don't worry I am not going to get unrealistic about it cause like you say, all these symptoms are the same!


Sorry....I'll butt out !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Minxy, don't butt out! You're right about the symptoms - our bodies play so many tricks on us. The last few months I've been over analyzing every little twinge, nausea, everything and you can really drive yourself insane with it all. I think I already have  ! 

Janie, that's unusual she normally has a few things on the go on there. Maybe she's been inundated by FFers - ooops! Make sure you don't tell her where you heard about her from - it'll   when she guesses!

Good luck.

Rosie. x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Rosie and Minxy, I am exactly the same, you try not to read too much into every little twinge, but you just cant help it and end up driving yourself nuts.

Rosie, I wont tell her  where I heard about her.

Jane xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

I've sent you a PM, but wanted to say since ive been pg i have been really bloated - worse than normal and thats pretty bad    As minxy says though, and i as you know, its so hard to work out what it is cos pg, af and ovulation all have similar symptoms and signs - annoyingly!! have u been weeing anymore??  did i tell you my fertility spec said that clomid can stay in ur system a few months after taking it? My GP said it too! i was shocked cos thought it went right out.  She was a bit amazed i got pg not taking clomid though - infact she looked slightly like she didnt believe me! i didnt tell her id been off it 2 months cos i never took the last lot!!! Ummmmm. Well, something did the trick eh?

Janie, Lesley was fantastic with me and my mum. we went down to see her in Sidmouth. everything she said has happened in the 7 weeks we saw her - wont bore you with the details.  Four of my friends saw her few weeks ago and all said she was spot on, it was amazing. everyone has had good reading on here - i think she may be overwhelmed by all the reading requests at the mo!! Oops.

I am gonna ask her if she can tell if im having a boy or girl!!!  Im so glad mads recommended her - and Mads got everything crossed for you for 28th      if it happens we def have to meet up    I can have everything crossed now cos gone off sex - sadly for nige, bless him!!!  

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!  J xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I HATE ALL THIS WAITING!!!  

I have been really good on all the other months, just waiting calmly to see if AF arrives. This month however it is like the early days, only because of what Lesley said. I am desperately trying to stay realistic. I know this sounds stupid but sometimes I think me thinking that I cannot be pregnant makes me not pregnant, wierd I now!  . I suppose that I have had 21 months of AF arriving and now just cannot imagine anything else. But then, you must have perhaps thought that as well and look at you! I just want to know now so that I cannot get my hopes up - though I would never do a test unless I was late.

Hope you are well, at what stage will you feel your baby kick? That must be soooo lovely!

Will keep you posted hun,

Love Mads xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry to but in again Girls, just thought I'd let you know that I have a telephone reading with Lesley booked for Friday. Thanks so much for letting me have her details.

Mads -    

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've got a email one with her this week....Binty has a phone one tonight, and Sarahstewart had her email one at the weekend!!    

thanks girls - if we can't keep Lesley in business then I don't know what will!!   

S
xx

(p.s - good luck for your scan on Thursday Jo!  ....and good luck for this month Mads!   )


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG! Let us know how you get on with all the readings. I emailed lesley earlier to ask if she was busy   she thanked me for recommending her and said she is well busy but pleased and would people bear with her if she cant see u for a week! Mind you its all thanks to Mads really    She said I need to see her when i have a bump of 5/6 months to know the sex.

Mads - I had given up hope completely to be honest. Then when lesley said it would happen in 2 half years i thought 'oh well, i'll relax now' which i did - sure that helped. So, no i didnt think it would and even when my period was lite and odd and i knew it wasnt normal i was feeling stupid (and scared) doing a test. when i did it i thought this will be negative! Biggest shock of my life so far when the other line came up!!!  It can happen and lets hope it is going to - shortly!!  I understand u dont want to get ur hopes up though.  
I wouldnt test until you were few days late either, i wouldnt have tested but the odd AF gave it away!  

I dont know when you feel the baby, i'll be honest im still taking one day at a time, still early so dont want to look ahead.

            Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I'll be very interested to see what she says to everyone in their readings. Maybe we should start a psychic thread on here so people can post about their readings?

Janie - good luck for your reading on Friday. Hope she delivers you nice news.

B3ndy - good luck with your email one, let us know how you get on. Hope Binty and Sarahstewart will share their stories with us too. 

I bet Lesley loves us (or hates us - what pressure!!) for all the recommendations. I hope she's accurate for all of us.

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,
Just to let you know I had my 7 week scan today and all is ok still. I was worried cos had cramping, backache and bleeding last nite and today    But, ok for now.

Let me know how the readings go.  Jo xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Jo, am so pleased that your scan went well and everything is ok xx

I have my reading tomorrow  

Jane xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh my God,

I have just rung my fertility clinic to enquire where we are on the IUI waiting list ( due to feeling p****d off that AF arrived yesterday ) and I have been told I am 9th on the list which means I should have an appt in Nov! Originally, it wouldn't have been until Feb next year!!!! I know that is good news but now feeling a bit scared that now more imminent. It's going to mean more horrible drugs - have felt so much better being off the clomid - but if it means we conceive our precious baby then I'll take anything they give me!!!! Guess this means we have about 1 more month of trying 'au naturelle'!!!! Crikey!!

Hope you are all ok today? Going to get some Robitsussin ?? spelling !! tonight.

Mads xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Jo - sorry hun meant to say good news that your scan went well, hang on in there girl I've got everything crossed that this pregnancy is a happy and healthy one for u!

Mads xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Jo, I'm glad your scan was ok. Are you having another one? Hopefully you'll be able to relax a little bit more now.

Mads, that's great news hun. Maybe Lesley just had her details a bit wrong then hopefully. Not long to wait for that now. Keep us posted on how you get on.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. I know what you mean about being fed up with the drugs, but I'm like you - would do/ take anything if it'd work.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

I've sent u a PM as well, but wanted to say WOW! that is good and scarey    I was worried about  doing IVF to be honest and that list is quite quick here to be seen in Exeter. seems like at least they are on the ball at our Hosp which is one good thing eh?!    Anyway, still got another month 2 try naturally. Did you get a reply from Lesley yet?

Janie, thanks yes i do feel bit happier now. Let us know what les says to you!!

  Mads.  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I had my reading with Lesley today.....WOW she is amazing.  Everything she said made total sense to me, she was "talking" with my Grandma who passed away almost a year ago and she knew everything about her illness and how she died and even made really accurate comments about her personality.  She also said that my DH had very strong links to Germany and there is a link with someone who was a primary school teacher - my DH's mother who passed away years ago was a primary school teacher in Germany!!!!  She met his Dad there, they got married there and conceived him there!!! 

Anyway I wont bore you all with the details but she said that my Granny was sending us a present and that it would arrive around the end of September, early October and it would be near a special birthday or anniversary (its my Gran's birthday on 3 Oct, and the anniversary of her death on 22 Oct) - she said the present was a baby!!  She said the baby would be a boy and that we would also have another child quite soon afterwards.  She said that I would be pregnant in December/January but couldn't be sure if that was this year or next year.  Oh I hope she means this year.  I didn't tell her about our fertility problems and she said that we have been waiting a while and we would have to wait a while longer but it will happen.

Girls - thanks so much for telling me about Lesley, I am quite blown away by what she said, we were on the phone for ages, what a lovely woman.

Jane xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow Janie! It sounds like she spooked you with the stuff she said as much as she did me. Leaves you feeling   when she says such accurate, detailed things about your relatives doesn't it? It makes you hope she'll be right about the rest of it too. And if it makes us feel more positive then it's money well spent I think. Hope it comes true for you.

Does anyone know how the other girls got on with their readings?

Rosie. x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Rosie, Mads, Janie and Jo

I got my email reading from Lesley y'day - and boy it was bizarre. I asked for a general reading and she was SOOOOO spot on about me and dh, and our relationship, my frustration with my job, and my desire for a bubba. 
She told me she could see me as an older mum....not sure if 34 counts as an oldie or not!  ...though she said I would probably have to wait a couple of years before it became a reality  ....and that she could see TWINS!!   ....which REALLY   me out as I'm a twin myself ...she reckons I won't neccessarily need IVF to get preggers but says I will need SOME HELP although she's not sure what that might entail. 
It did put my mind at rest but I was a bit   at the thought of having to wait a couple more years yet....let's hope she was out with her 'timings'!!

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG!!!!

WOW!!! i am so glad she was spot on for you both - although i am not at all surprised.  That is amazing, it gives me goosebumps thinking about it all now. i have always believed in a life after death (although im not at all religious) but to me this has confirmed that the people we love are around us and helping us thru life. Sorry to sound a bit dramatic, probably my extra hormones at the mo!,  but how else could she know. I truly believe my nan is always with me, ive always felt that but its confirmed it. I think she has looked out for my bro too who has had some life-threatening things happen and always just escaped them!  she was spot on about him in my mums reading!!   I found a white feather in my spare room last week, just after i had hoovered up!! how odd is that!!!!       i put it on a shelf and its disappeared again.  Anyway, Bendy dont be disheartened about waiting - she told me she saw a child in 3 years time, and look at me now!! cos i relaxed im sure it happened (that or she has magic powers too)  
She is a lovely lady!
When i went to see her she showed me a photo of a lady with twins - she had predicted she would have them at a certain time and the lady had been told she could never concieve -  which she did!!! Amazing huh.  I always wished i was a twin, are you identical twins? have u ever swopped places tee hee??

So, Mads, don't give up and keep on bonking.....         could be this month.

I can feel soo much   now!!!  Take care,  Jo xxx

PS, hope you know what i mean, do i sound a bit mad now ??


----------

